
Run containers on bare metal already [video] - tdurden
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coFIEH3vXPw
======
myztic
Amusing Interview with Bryan Cantrill (regarding his background and he also
shares some stories) [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6XQUciI-
Sc#t=06m06s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6XQUciI-Sc#t=06m06s)

Also very informative (about what happened at Sun in the 90s, dtrace, ...)

Quite a funny and smart guy ;)

~~~
nemo
This talk of Cantril's was in the same vein, and also really amusing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc)
The "don't anthropomorphize Larry Ellison" bit was fantastic and made all the
better by the fact that Oracle was a USENIX sponsor. That's also why this
single talk had the disclaimer sidebar.

~~~
unoti
The section of interest here about "Don't anthropomorphize Larry Ellison"
starts around 33 minutes in.

~~~
nemo
Oh, yeah, sorry, should have given a timestamp.

------
staunch
Millions of Linux-based OpenVZ containers, across hundreds of hosting
companies, have been deployed over the last 10 years. It's the only container
technology that gained widespread adoption across the industry.

Docker owes a lot of its success to the work the OpenVZ developers (and
others) did.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVZ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVZ)

~~~
olefoo
Having worked with both technologies... ( and a few others including Freebsd
jails, xen vms and zones on Solaris)

Docker is a distinct improvement on a couple of levels.

Quicker to launch if your imageset is local. More tractable command set.
Relatively bandwidth efficient.

------
AlexB138
Cantrill is one of my favorite tech speakers. Brilliant guy, and much more
down to earth than a lot of others on the circuit, not to mention great
energy.

~~~
crudbug
Read my mind !

------
craftkiller
similar talk by the same guy:
[http://containersummit.io/events/sf-2015/videos/going-
contai...](http://containersummit.io/events/sf-2015/videos/going-container-
native)

------
dmourati
Ya, running a public cloud and competing against Amazon, I can see why he has
so much angst about VMs. The reality is, the market wants what Amazon is
selling and no amount of blasting VMs is going to undo that.

[https://www.joyent.com/public-cloud/aws-
comparison](https://www.joyent.com/public-cloud/aws-comparison)

The funny thing is he almost gets it right at the beginning of the talk about
how Docker focused on the developer. That's what made Amazon successful.

Who is using Joyent?

[https://www.joyent.com/about/customers](https://www.joyent.com/about/customers)

~~~
nrr
> Who is using Joyent?

Folks for whom a business relationship with Amazon is not possible because of
competitive reasons, for one. Regulatory compliance is another.

There're also some big names using Joyent (one of whom is a Fortune 1 company
last I heard…) whose policies endorsing third parties are too restrictive to
allow their trademarks to be used there.

~~~
hayksaakian
Would that be walmart? i just googled 'fortune 1' and that was the first
result

~~~
nrr
I actually can't confirm that! What I said in my comment previous ("Fortune 1
company") is exactly what I heard over the course of one of Bryan Cantrill's
other talks.

That said, though, I'm sure that'd be the intended inference.

~~~
cthalupa
My understanding is that the bulk of Walmart's compute is run on a private
openstack setup, after migrating it off of Rackspace.

[https://gigaom.com/2015/02/17/openstack-comes-up-huge-for-
wa...](https://gigaom.com/2015/02/17/openstack-comes-up-huge-for-walmart/)

~~~
dmourati
My understanding is that a portion is on OpenStack, a portion is on legacy
bare-metal, and a portion is in the Public Cloud (Rackspace and presumably
some Joyent per this thread). Source: I work with a bunch of ex-WM employees
and have interviewed a bunch more over the past six months.

------
dominotw
I felt like i was watching a Silicon Valley standup.

~~~
exit
did some moment in particular seem like a tv show to you?

------
MCRed
Can someone give a TL/DR for this? I don't have 40 minutes to invest and the
first few minutes didn't give me the impression it was going to be worthwhile.

But I would like to run containers on "Bare metal"... which for me right now
means running containers under CoreOS (which is running on the bare metal...
so no VMs.)

~~~
dmourati
Joyent chose BSD which does containers better than Linux and Cantrill is
pissed that everyone chose Linux+VMs.

~~~
jclulow
> Joyent chose BSD which does containers better than Linux and Cantrill is
> pissed that everyone chose Linux+VMs

(Disclaimer: I sit next to Bryan at Joyent)

We chose _SmartOS_, a distribution of illumos -- itself a fork of the last
drop of OpenSolaris before Oracle closed the gate. It is emphatically not a
BSD, though Solaris has included aspects of at least AT&T UNIX and BSD
(amongst other things) in its long and rich heritage.

~~~
RantyDave
I'm starting to totally love SmartOS. Kudos to you and colleagues.

------
jerrac
So, are people doing something like running one container per vm?

I have yet to do more that run Docker's whalesay container, but I figured the
obvious thing to do is to either use an entire blade with one OS on it, or
provision a single, large, vm and run many containers.

If anyone feels like sharing, how do you deal with persistent data? Like mysql
databases, uploaded files, logs, etc. I'll eventually be googling it, but
figured it couldn't hurt to get pointed somewhere by people who have
experience. :)

------
kennysabarese
Is it realistic for the mass of Linux admins to switch over to SmartOS? Is
fixing Linux containers realistic?

This is a serious question. It's a great talk, but how can we apply it apart
from becoming a Joyent customer?

------
nrr
Having watched this talk, I must ask: With the allegory to the Vietnam War by
way of Dien Bien Phu, what would be considered the toppling of Saigon by the
Viet Cong?

------
baoha
Is this guy high when delivering this talk?

~~~
Everlag
Yes, high on the enjoyment of giving a well prepared talk to a large crowd
mixed with the nervousness of putting practice into production.

Seriously, this is a fantastic talk.

------
doesnotexist
Does this guy actually think he's funny? He really fails at humor straight out
of the gate. It's hard to even focus on what he's trying to convey because his
"humor" is so cringe worthy.

